# Weight taking help



## Fern89 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi all, 
First time posting but I've looked around every now and again the last couple months to get advice on my new goats. I've never raised goats before and the closest I've come is the local zoo. I'm attempting to do their dewormer and I've seen the HGxHGxLength/300 method and the HG based weight chart. I do not have a scale to be able to step up and check either method, but hoped someone has scale checked either method and can recommend which one is more accurate. The nubian measured HG:26 and Length 22. The equation came out to 49.5lb but the chart says roughly 60.

Thanks!


----------



## CaramelKitty (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi! So sorry you are having trouble with deworming your goats. This forum is basically dead so I would highly suggest moving over to a forum called TheGoatSpot. That forum has a lot more members so hopefully you can get some great advice there.


----------

